# How to get a better critique - Including "Guess the Breed" evaluations.



## Watermelons

*How to get a better critique*


Whether youre looking to find out the breed of your rabbit, or how it might fare at the local show, it is important you get proper photos before you ask these questions.

Please also include an age and a current accurate weight with your photos.

Posting casual photos of our rabbits is fun and all, but doesnt always serve much of a purpose when it comes to properly evaluating them.

There are a few very simple things we would like to ask you include when composing your photos for critique.

*(For guess the breed evaluations, please include at minimum a proper side view shot as well as age and weight)*

Lighting  Try and use as natural lighting as possible. If you do not know how to balance your flash properly you can wash out the colours. Too dark of lighting hides features, provides a grainier picture, and makes it nearly impossible to guess colour.
If you have a very dark coloured rabbit, using the flash may help to accentuate the features that may be otherwise hidden.

Pose  The rabbit should still be reasonably squared and sitting properly for breed type evaluations.
Different types of rabbits will need to be posed differently. Ideally you want the rabbit squared up to the camera and positioned as they would be for show. If you are looking for a conformation critique please research how to properly pose the breed of rabbit you own. Incorrectly posing the rabbit or providing casual shots, does not allow for all the rabbits features to be shown correctly. So a laying down rabbit will not work. Even for simple breed evaluations, please try and get your rabbit sitting naturally. Please take the photos on a level hard surface. A squishy couch or outside in the grass can cause the rabbit to sit uneven and even hide features. Also make sure the rabbit can grip on the surface. If the surface is to slippery, It can make your rabbit appear to have conformation issues with their legs/hips. A towel on a table works great. Try and smooth the fur down on your rabbit if necessary.

Camera Position  Try and include photos of multiple views for various evaluations. Try and ensure your rabbit is posed properly if you want a full critique on the rabbits conformation. The more neutral the background the better. Please include the entire rabbit in the photo.













Side View - It is very important when taking photos that you are level with your rabbit. If you have a very petite rabbit, it may be easier to position the camera on the same surface as the rabbit. Larger rabbits would require the camera be lifted slightly off the surface, but still level with the rabbit. Do not bring the camera above the level of the rabbit and direct it down towards the center/side. Angle shots do not allow for proper viewing of all features like the top line. Find the center point on your rabbit, you should be able to draw a straight line from the lense of the camera to that line on the side of the rabbit, and through the rabbit to the same point on the opposite side. Try and keep the rabbit looking towards 1 side, not at you/the camera. If positioned properly, you should not be able to see any rabbit on the opposite side of the rabbits spine, from your photo.

Top View  In this shot you will want the camera directly above the rabbit. Not behind pointed at the back, but directly above. Center the camera over the center of the rabbit and ensure to include the entire rabbit in the photo

Front/Back view  Again, same rules from side view would apply for these shots. Keep the camera level with the rabbit and centered. Do not lift the camera above the center line of the rabbit. The rabbit should again be properly positioned.


Here are some examples.













Depending on your rabbits breed for conformation critiques, your rabbit will need to be posed differently. Please follow breed specific poses if you are looking for a conformation critique. Improperly posting a rabbit for a full critique will give false answers. Body types - Compact, Commercial, Cylindrical, Full Arch, and Semi Arch.





Rear View. Again remember to be as level with the rabbit as possible.















If asking for a colour critique, try and part the fur and include something for a rough guess on length of fur (fingers work). Pick a photo that resembles what you see in natural day light as closely as possible.




Incorrect Photos: 





In this photo the flash is too bright and is washing out the rabbits colour. The fur is also not laying flat preventing proper viewing of many features.





In this photo the rabbit is not standing/sitting on their feet and the camera is not level with the rabbit.


----------

